# Lost Gold Dust today



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We moved Memorial Weekend to a new home. Gold Dust just didn't do well with the move. I threw everything at her and then took her in to the vet. We thought we got her turned around enough to come home today but she died on the way home from the vet. She was pregnant and due any day so I lost her kids too. 

This has been a tough couple weeks. I also had to put my dog, Violet, down right before our move. She had a huge tumor in her abdomen that was taking up about 2/3rds of her abdomen and was leaking. So basically in the past 2 weeks we have lost 2 beloved pets.


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

Karen, I am so sorry for your losses! You must be heartbroken.

Terri


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girls and unborn kids. You did everything that you could and they are out of pain now. I feel better when I remember that.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh Karen :hug: Im so sorry honey :tear:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh no, Karen. Im so sorry. Hugs & prayers.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about your losses.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks. It has been stressful enough with moving. When it rains it pours.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh, Karen! I just have no words ... how incredibly painful, horrible, and sad. I wish I could hug you in person. :hug: Please know I am praying for comfort.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So so sorry..  :hug:


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I am so sorry for your losses. It is always heartbreaking to lose a pet, but two, that's just awful. Will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, Rest In Peace Gold Dust and Violet :angelgoat:


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh, so, so, sorry!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Karen, I'm sorry you lost 2 of your babes.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I have lost about 8 animals these past two months, but I can't imagine what you have gone through. Knowing you, and how knowledgeable you are, I know you did the best you could for both of them. They are happy and at peace now.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Ditto what everyone said. That's very sad. But I'm sure she had a good life with you, and was happy till the end.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh no! I'm so sorry Karen! :hug:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your losses. 

Sending you good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Ohhhhhh, I'm so sorry :hug::hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks all! I really appreciate it. :grouphug:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

So sorry!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

so sorry for your losses.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry..how devastating that must have been...both were beautiful...


----------

